#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Το νέο TAXIS και οι αλλαγές στη φορολογία των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών.

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Πέμπτη 03.02.2011, 17:30
*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, αμφιθέατρο TEE/TKM
*Θέμα :* «Το νέο TAXIS και οι αλλαγές στη φορολογία μηχανικών ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών»

Μετά από εισήγηση του Τμήματος Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ θα γίνει το εν λόγω σεμινάριο όπως και κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή.

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ

*Πηγή :* ΤΕΕ/TKM

----------

